# "Invalid argument" when trying to start wireless

## daseinhorn

I followed the howto on the Gentoo website for wireless connections. I am using wireless-tools, and I have hardcoded ssid_wlan0 = any. I get the following output when I try to start the wireless device.

```
xavier-portable xavier # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   Connecting to "any" in managed mode (WEP Disabled)...

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument

cat: /sys/class/net/wlan0/carrier: Invalid argument                       [ !! ]

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```
xavier-portable xavier # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig" )

ssid_wlan0="any"
```

```
xavier-portable xavier # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```

xavier-portable xavier # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:85:da:26:97

          inet addr:10.10.54.31  Bcast:10.10.54.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:85ff:feda:2697/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1273832 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1932884 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:676120166 (644.7 MiB)  TX bytes:2310510974 (2.1 GiB)

          Interrupt:30

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:107710 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:107710 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:149044020 (142.1 MiB)  TX bytes:149044020 (142.1 MiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:eb:aa:7e

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5D-EB-AA-7E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
xavier-portable xavier # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo x86_64)                                                  

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P9500_@_2.53GHz-with-glibc2.2.5                                                             

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 31 Mar 2009 15:15:01 +0000                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p10-r1                                                 

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7                                                     

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                      

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1                                                   

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.7                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                  

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                  

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                    

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                              

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                    

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                            

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                  

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/"                                                    

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                               

LINGUAS="en en_US fr fr_CA nb no nb_NO"                                         

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 automount avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cdrkit cli cracklib crypt css cuda cups dbus dhcp dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fluidsynth fortran fuse gdbm gif gimp git gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack java jpeg kate kde kdeenablefinal ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmx mng mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd ptp2 pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection resolvconf samba sdl session skins sound spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis webkit wiki x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emulmulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US fr fr_CA nb no nb_NO" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

What surprises me is that if I try a different route, it tells me that there is no such device, despite it being identified by iwconfig

```
xavier-portable xavier # modprobe iwlagn

xavier-portable xavier # dhcpcd -A net.wlan0

net.wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.12 starting

net.wlan0: read_interface: No such device
```

Do you guys have any hints to provide me to solve this?

Thanks!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

What wireless device do you have?

Show us its lspci or lsusb output please. There may well be a lot more error information in dmesg.

If you can spot the wireless messages, please post them, if not please post it all.

----------

## daseinhorn

The device is

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

Here is some relevant information I found in dmesg. I do not know however how to interpret it

```
iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

```
HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22              

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64                             

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks              

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation                                

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                 

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64                                

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54                      

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels                      

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]                                                  

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled                                         

wmaster0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet                                 

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'                              

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -228270291 ns)                                

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.                                  

nvidia 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16                 

nvidia 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64                                

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.41  Thu Mar 19 12:27:42 PST 2009                                                                            

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...             

wlan0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet                                    

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal                                               

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended           

r8169: eth0: link down                                                          

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                 

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)                                                                      

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X                                       

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode                  

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2                

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2                                            

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled                                         

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                 

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)                                                                      

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X                                       

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode                  

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2                

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2                                            

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled                                         

IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs                   

NET: Registered protocol family 10                                              

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
```

Does that help you?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

Yes, that helps.

```
iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2 
```

Your wireless device needs microcode loaded into it to allow it to work and your don't have it.

Find the file on the intel website, download and decompress it, then put it into /lib/firmaware, which s where the kernel looks for firmware.

The file you need will have iwlwifi-5000 in its name. When you put it into /lib/firmware, it must be called  iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode, as that is the file the kernel is trying to load.

----------

## daseinhorn

Found and copied from portage.

Here is what I get:

```
xavier-portable lib # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   Connecting to "any" in managed mode (WEP Disabled)...                                                                                     [ !! ]

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

xavier-portable lib # dhcpcd -A net.wlan0

net.wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.12 starting

net.wlan0: read_interface: No such device

```

```
iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16

iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Something seems to be wrong here: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready ; wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver . What is your fix suggestion?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

```
iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch 
```

The kernel thinks you have a radio transmitter switch and its set to off. While its off, your wireless cannot work.

The first step is to switch it on, if it exists.

If you don't have this switch, remove the RF kill switch option from the kernel.

----------

## daseinhorn

Recompiled the kernel, rebooted, and for now it seems functional. I will test for the rest of the week and see if I have any issues. Thanks for your help!

----------

## daseinhorn

Network performance has been inconsistant so far, mostly because of problems with the kill switch thing. Here is info from dmesg when I rebooted a few minutes ago:

```
iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19                 

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)                                                                      

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X                                       

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode                  

iwlagn loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16                                         

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio                                           

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc                                           

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX                                              

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX                                              

iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.                      

iwlagn: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:                                      

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.                 

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).   

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.                     

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).  

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.                     

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).   

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.                     

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf6 on isa0060/serio0).  

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e076 <keycode>' to make it known.                     

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio                                           

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

```

I do not believe that I have such a switch on my laptop (or I do not know what it looks like). My laptop is a MSI GX620. Support for the switch is not activated in the kernel. Can someone confirm me if I have the switch or not? If not, then what should I do to fix that?

----------

## daseinhorn

Update: I noticed that there are some LEDs just above the keyboard. There is one for the webcam, one for the bluetooth device and another one which looks like a speaker but my guess is that this is the wireless device switch. However, it doesn't seem to have an impact on the device's performance. More output from dmesg.

```
iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 1

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 1

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX

iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 1

iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 1

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 2

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 3

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 timed out

iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 1

iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:15:62:8c:cf:00 try 1

wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

These lines seem to mean something

iwlagn: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

But I am not sure what to do with them. Because of the switch, I have reactivated the RF kill switch option in the kernel. What should I do now?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should disable the config that are here :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

```

When you have a kill switch problem, then disable the option inside your kernel and retry  :Razz: 

----------

## daseinhorn

```
xavier-portable linux # cat .config | grep -i kill

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL is not set

CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

```

So basically I just remove the option in the kernel?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, and recompile your kernel and reboot.

----------

## daseinhorn

Despite removing the option in the kernel, I am still not there. Here is the output

```
CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL is not set

CONFIG_B43_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

```

```
iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16

iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

IRQ 16/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Do you have a different suggestion for me to try?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

What is 

```
CONFIG_RFKILL=m
```

whatever is it, its a module?

Find it with 

```
modprobe -l | less
```

and rename it so it can't load, then reboot.

I say reboot rather that restsrt the interface as you don't have any control over the RF Kill, and it may need to  reboot to enable the transmitter agian.

----------

## daseinhorn

Because my kernel was generated with the genkernel script, there are LOADS of modules installed. Hence it is difficult to find the correct one. Here is the list of wireless related objects

```
kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2100.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/hermes.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/hermes_dld.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco_plx.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco_pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco_tmd.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco_nortel.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/spectrum_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/zd1211rw.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8180.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ray_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rndis_wlan.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/zd1201.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/usb8xxx.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas_cs.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas_sdio.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00usb.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54common.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54usb.ko

kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54pci.ko

```

I do not see anything related to our former issue however. Do you?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

Its not defined in wireless, its in

```
 [*] Networking support  ---> 

< >   RF switch subsystem support  --->
```

If you don't have a switch or a special key combination to turn your wireless transmitter on/off, you need this menu item off.

----------

## daseinhorn

I am unable to tick it off in the kernel config. It has to be either built-in or built as module. Right now it is built as module. Would that mean that I do have such a switch? If yes, is there anything else I need to do in the kernel? Because despite it being built as a module, as I said before, with the LEDs triggered either on or off my wireless device still doesn't work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

It means that something else in the kernel is forcing it on. Its not related to you having such a control.

The help says 

```
CONFIG_RFKILL: 

│ Say Y here if you want to have control over RF switches 

  │ found on many WiFi and Bluetooth cards.                                   

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the   

  │ module will be called rfkill.

  │ Symbol: RFKILL [=n]                                                                     

  │ Prompt: RF switch subsystem support  

  │   Defined at net/rfkill

Kconfig:4                                                                         

  │   Depends on: NET   Location:                                                   

  │     -> Networking support (NET=y])  

  │   Selected by: IWLCORE && NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL && IWLWIFI_RFKILL ||

                         IWL3945 && NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL && IWL3945_RFKILL || 

                         THINKPAD_ACPI && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT || 

                         EEEPC_LAPTOP && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT && EXPERIMENTAL || 

                         ACPI_TOSHIBA && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT 
```

If any of the selected by lines is true, you will be forced to configure the option either as a module or built in.

That means you should have the control

----------

## daseinhorn

Ok.. But I am not sure to understand what I need to do here. My understanding is that the rfkill module has to be there. What do I do with the device afterwards?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

The selected by ... tells that the option is enabled by other things.

For your hardware it looks like 

```
IWLCORE && NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL && IWLWIFI_RFKILL
```

applies and you have turned IWLWIFI_RFKILL off already, so far, so good.

Check that none of the 

```
IWL3945 && NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL && IWL3945_RFKILL ||

                         THINKPAD_ACPI && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT ||

                         EEEPC_LAPTOP && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT && EXPERIMENTAL ||

                         ACPI_TOSHIBA && X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT 

```

set it on

THINKPAD_ACPI,  EEEPC_LAPTOP, and  ACPI_TOSHIBA  all being off take care of three lines

Turning off  IWL3945, will take care of the last line.

Use the search in make menuconfig to track down those symbols and set them off.

----------

## daseinhorn

I updated my kernel to 2.6.29-r1 and decided to compile it manually. Here is what it gives.

```
xavier-portable linux # cat .config | grep -i kill

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL is not set
```

Despite having all the options off, it still fails to work.

```
[19901.202908] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[19901.202997] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[19901.203280] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[19901.203339] iwlagn: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

[19901.209987] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[19901.258147] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[19901.258153] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1

[19901.258177] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1

[19901.269490] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[19901.270510] wlan0: Failed to config new BSSID to the low-level driver

[19901.270515] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1

[19901.470164] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 2

[19901.670347] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 3

[19901.870193] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 timed out

[19911.335112] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit.

[19911.835139] iwlagn: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

[19911.835488] iwlagn: Error: Response NULL in 'REPLY_ADD_STA'

[19911.835512] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1

[19911.835747] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1e:e5:85:28:a2 try 1

[19911.840145] wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

[19911.852331] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[19911.852403] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[19911.852472] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[19911.855912] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Sounds like we are getting it closer to work, but there is still something missing. Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

```
[19911.335112] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit. 
```

what TxPower did it set ?

Maybe TxOff?

You can set the txpower with iwconfig, see iwconfig -h.  In Europe, the maximum permitted is 27dBm

Your locale probably has a cap too.

----------

## daseinhorn

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> daseinhorn,
> 
> ```
> [19911.335112] iwlagn: Requested user TXPOWER 15 below limit. 
> ```
> ...

 

It was indeed to off. I set it to auto, it indicates 15. At home now it works. I will see at school tomorrow and wednesday.

----------

## daseinhorn

Testing right now at school, performance is inconsistent. Sometimes it works, but most of the time it does not. Here is some console output when it does not work.

```
[  663.435293] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[  663.435414] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

[  663.435562] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

[  663.435653] iwlagn: Radio disabled by SW RF Kill switch

[  663.897619] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 1

[  663.898727] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 1

[  663.917623] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 1

[  663.918728] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 1

[  664.119021] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 2

[  664.319071] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 3

[  664.519031] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 timed out

[  673.968922] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 1

[  673.969325] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0 try 1

[  673.973227] wlan0 direct probe responded

[  673.973230] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:17:94:3c:11:d0

[  673.979153] wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

[  674.212160] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[  674.212237] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[  674.212306] iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep!

[  674.215989] iwlagn 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

After typing multiple times "iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto" and "iwconfig wlan0 essid any", I finally managed to make it work, but performance is awfully slow. Other folks are able to connect and use the network at optimum performance. Do you have suggestions to troubleshoot this?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

daseinhorn,

Unfortunately not.  I don't have a Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100 card.

Now its working, start a new thread about the performace. Tell your readers about the device and the modules you are using.

----------

